# Going to 1st grooming appt - any tips?



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

I have booked a full grooming for Ollie on Thursday morning 8am. It will be an "in and out" appointment. He will not be caged at all.

Right now, his hairs is way too long. He doesn't look like a puppy anymore. Grooming includes bath, brush, haircut, blow dry, nail trim, anal glands expressed and ear cleaning. I am planning to ask for a puppy cut and bring a picture when I first got him - the profile pic. I am wondering if there is anything else I should ask or tell the groomer?

Any tips are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Be specific about things. If you don't want them to cut his ears or tail tell them. Are you growing out the hair around the eyes for a top knot or do you want it trimmed? Tell them how long you want the body and not to shave him down. I also never let a groomer do the anal glands. They do not need to be emptied as they do so naturally when your dog has a bowel movement. If your dog ever did develop a problem with them I would have a vet take care of it.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I would tell them NOT to cut the hair around his eyes, especially the underneath area and the hair near the corners of his eyes. If you feel he cannot see, maybe try a top knot or trim his bangs a little bit so the hair doesn't fall over his eyes. I also tell them NOT to express his anal glands. I like the puppy cut face so I tell the groomer to round out the chin area. I also tell her NOT TO TOUCH HIS EARS OR TAIL. I'm sure Ollie will look adorable. Post pictures😊😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> I also never let a groomer do the anal glands. They do not need to be emptied as they do so naturally when your dog has a bowel movement. If your dog ever did develop a problem with them I would have a vet take care of it.


I agree completely. Expressing anal glands needlessly can lead to the dog DEPENDING on having their anal glands expressed. This is a medical procedure and should be done by a medical professional ONLY when it is needed.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would stay with Ollie during his grooming.


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Great tips! No anal glands express for sure. 

I have been searching for a grooming place for a while that will allow me to stay with him. No luck whatsoever. Almost all of them requires 4 hours at the shop. They are kept in the kennel waiting for their turns. I certainly do not want him to stay in the kennel. I have found one shop that will let the dogs roam in a "playground". I am not sure if Ollie is ready for unsupervised playtime. Maybe I am not ready.... So this grooming salon seems to be the best choice - great reviews and they have "in and out" appointment. Although it's an early appointment, I think it is worth it. 

I am not planning to do top-knot on Ollie. It's a bit too girly for me. I'll post the before and after pictures later this week.

Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sending a PM.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

If they haven't done a lot of Havanese, I would also specify how short you want the muzzle -- Perry's first grooming (we do a puppy cut too), they cut the muzzle too short (basically the same length as his body) - made it look very triangular (next time I'm going to ask them to keep it more rounded, like the pics I see of all of the ones here/ online).

Even though we do a puppy cut, I'm also going to follow the recommendations here about not cutting around the eyes/ face (except maybe shaping it up a little) - while I like the bangs too (instead of a top knot), right now Perry has a few pieces on the side/ below one of his eyes that just sticks up and needs to grow out a bit more to lie right.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I like the look of shorter ears for the Havanese puppy cut and I do have the eye hair cut short. My usual spiel to the groomer is: column legs - not shaved, leave tail alone, not too short around the chin, leave eyelashes alone, short ears, and very short around the eyes. Our groomer posts a picture of every dog she grooms on her fb page and I would say that I do not care for almost any of the cuts but my dog always looks fabulous and I think that is because the groomer responds to what the client requests. Other people are either not asking for the right thing or they actually prefer a full shaved look. This is one of Ruby's pictures at the groomer's.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Ruby is adorable!&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I just love her coloring. I'm trying to grow Rudy's hair out around the eyes hoping that it will help with his tear staining. I'm hoping when it gets long enough, the hair will lay down and blend in with his muzzle hair. I'm also growing out the hair above his eyes. I think the next time I ask for his bangs trimmed, I'm going to actually show her the very little section above the bridge of his nose To be trimmed. Here is a picture of Rudy now.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Eveningpiper said:


> I like the look of shorter ears for the Havanese puppy cut and I do have the eye hair cut short. My usual spiel to the groomer is: column legs - not shaved, leave tail alone, not too short around the chin, leave eyelashes alone, short ears, and very short around the eyes. Our groomer posts a picture of every dog she grooms on her fb page and I would say that I do not care for almost any of the cuts but my dog always looks fabulous and I think that is because the groomer responds to what the client requests. Other people are either not asking for the right thing or they actually prefer a full shaved look. This is one of Ruby's pictures at the groomer's.


Now THAT is a CUTE puppy cut!!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I noticed even on Scout he gets the puppy look when the muzzle is trimmed shorter. He also has the hair trimmed short around the eyes, but the eyelashes are not trimmed. The face has a round shape. Truffles has a totally different look because she has never been trimmed around the face. I love Ruby's haircut. She would look cute in any haircut!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eveningpiper said:


> I like the look of shorter ears for the Havanese puppy cut and I do have the eye hair cut short. My usual spiel to the groomer is: column legs - not shaved, leave tail alone, not too short around the chin, leave eyelashes alone, short ears, and very short around the eyes. Our groomer posts a picture of every dog she grooms on her fb page and I would say that I do not care for almost any of the cuts but my dog always looks fabulous and I think that is because the groomer responds to what the client requests. Other people are either not asking for the right thing or they actually prefer a full shaved look. This is one of Ruby's pictures at the groomer's.


I agree, I like shorter ears on Pixel too. Puppies don't have long ears, and to me, a Havanese in a short cut with long ears can look sort of "Spaniel-ish".

This cut is GREAT on Ruby! She also looks WAY redder in this photo!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the cute pictures of Ruby and Rudy! Be sure to specify if you want the hair on the ears and tail untouched. Some people like that Havanese look even in a puppy cut. I know that many people on the Forum have strong feelings about staying with their dog at the groomer's, but several groomers have told me that it is a lot harder to groom a dog when the owner is present. Our groomer told us that a dog who might fuss in the presence of his/her owner often just accepts the grooming when no one is there to "rescue" him/her. Maybe if you stay, you could watch without the dog seeing you? I'm sure it would be hard to have blind faith in a new groomer. We were lucky to have someone come highly recommended by other owners of Havanese. Be aware that if you have the hair below the eyes cut, you will have to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't poke your dog in the eyes as it grows out. There was a recent conversation on the Forum about the benefit of just letting the hair below the eyes grow out. Shama hasn't ever had the hair on her face cut. The hair on top of her head isn't as full as it could be because a lot of hair came out with rubber bands when I was initially trying to put bows in her top knot. Lately, I've been holding her hair back with claw-type clips. Good luck! Be sure to post a photo of the result!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for posting the cute pictures of Ruby and Rudy! Be sure to specify if you want the hair on the ears and tail untouched. Some people like that Havanese look even in a puppy cut. I know that many people on the Forum have strong feelings about staying with their dog at the groomer's, but several groomers have told me that it is a lot harder to groom a dog when the owner is present. Our groomer told us that a dog who might fuss in the presence of his/her owner often just accepts the grooming when no one is there to "rescue" him/her. Maybe if you stay, you could watch without the dog seeing you? I'm sure it would be hard to have blind faith in a new groomer. We were lucky to have someone come highly recommended by other owners of Havanese.


I have had full faith in the people who have groomed for me, and I STILL won;t leave my dogs with them... Any more than I just send them off with a vet tech at the vet's office. I stay with my dogs.

Now, that said, it's up to the owner not to encourage poor behavior from the dog by having a "pity party". My groomers have appreciated having me there. But I don't put up with any poor behavior from my dogs, either.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Shama looks so adorable I wanna smooch that face! Raffy's lost some hair to the top knots also, despite how careful I try to be about it. There's no way that clips would work though, Sassy would definitely pull them out! 

I know that my cockapoo carries on a lot more if I am there with the groomer than when I'm not. I showed up early once and caused what should have taken 5 minutes more to take 20. Now, I just let her handle it, but I have to admit, I'm not as particular about what she does with Shady's grooming. Additionally, since she is a Cocker Spaniel competition groomer, and Shady is more cocker than poo...as we like to say, I have a lot of trust in her ability.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for posting the cute pictures of Ruby and Rudy! Be sure to specify if you want the hair on the ears and tail untouched. Some people like that Havanese look even in a puppy cut. I know that many people on the Forum have strong feelings about staying with their dog at the groomer's, but several groomers have told me that it is a lot harder to groom a dog when the owner is present. Our groomer told us that a dog who might fuss in the presence of his/her owner often just accepts the grooming when no one is there to "rescue" him/her. Maybe if you stay, you could watch without the dog seeing you? I'm sure it would be hard to have blind faith in a new groomer. We were lucky to have someone come highly recommended by other owners of Havanese. Be aware that if you have the hair below the eyes cut, you will have to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't poke your dog in the eyes as it grows out. There was a recent conversation on the Forum about the benefit of just letting the hair below the eyes grow out. Shama hasn't ever had the hair on her face cut. The hair on top of her head isn't as full as it could be because a lot of hair came out with rubber bands when I was initially trying to put bows in her top knot. Lately, I've been holding her hair back with claw-type clips. Good luck! Be sure to post a photo of the result!


My two have a home groomer. I had too many not good experiences with Sparky. Although I'm usually home the groomer does not want me around the grooming area for the pups safety. She is the only one that has groomed them so they know what to expect and listen to her. &#128522; Wish they would behave for me!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*face*



krandall said:


> I agree, I like shorter ears on Pixel too. Puppies don't have long ears, and to me, a Havanese in a short cut with long ears can look sort of "Spaniel-ish".
> 
> This cut is GREAT on Ruby! She also looks WAY redder in this photo!!!


I agree - I like the shorter ears - didn't think I did, but realized that what I actually didn't like was the shorter ears with the short muzzle/ chin. Right now Perry's chin is growing more (so not so triangular!) and the shorter ears look just right.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I agree - I like the shorter ears - didn't think I did, but realized that what I actually didn't like was the shorter ears with the short muzzle/ chin. Right now Perry's chin is growing more (so not so triangular!) and the shorter ears look just right.


 Can you post a picture of Perry?&#128512;


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki is going to be groomed this afternoon. Our groomer is attached to a dog bakery/shop. It is separated by a dutch door with the bottom closed and top open. I really like that all the customers can see in. The shop is in an area with other shops and restaurants. I usually go get a coffee and a manicure (Loki shouldn't be the only one getting pampered!) while he is getting bathed and dried and then go back and watch McKenna trim him while hiding behind the door. He is way too wiggly if he see me. 

I think we decided to let him grow out. He is kind of an in between length now. From the pictures here, I either like puppy cut with short ears or all grown out. I don't want to cut his ears because I don't want to lose the black tips. The grooming table is helping -I just hope he will stop biting the comb. I am going to ask the groomer for tips today. 

Photo from last trip to the groomer....You can tell she is shushing him!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Perry*



Lisa T. said:


> Can you post a picture of Perry?&#128512;


I can't seem to load them from my phone but if you do a search for Perry you can see his last two haircuts.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

havanese said:


> I have booked a full grooming for Ollie on Thursday morning 8am. It will be an "in and out" appointment. He will not be caged at all.
> 
> Right now, his hairs is way too long. He doesn't look like a puppy anymore. Grooming includes bath, brush, haircut, blow dry, nail trim, anal glands expressed and ear cleaning. I am planning to ask for a puppy cut and bring a picture when I first got him - the profile pic. I am wondering if there is anything else I should ask or tell the groomer?
> 
> Any tips are greatly appreciated!!


Hoping to hear about Ollie's first grooming... Was thinking of you yesterday.


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

I too was nervous about Leo's 1st grooming (it was today). I did read many yelp reviews and picked someone who groomed havaneses, was open to my input and used scissors. I wasn't interested in a true puppy cut but something a little longer and a good trim around the legs. Leo was actually very good and the stylist took around 3 hrs to complete the job.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh he looks so handsome!


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

*http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/HavaneseForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png*

I was so anxious to drop him off in the morning. I talked to the groomer with the specific that I want - no anal gland expressed, leave lashes and tail alone, short around his eyes, trim his body about an inch, and round chin. I bought his profile pic and a pic from the internet (the same pup on this forum banner - upper left corner. I love how clean and cute he looks). I wrote everything down on his pic. The groomer keeps the picture and makes note on the card herself. I feel Ollie is in good hands!

The appointment is just a little over 1.5 hours as they promised. When I picked him up, he looks like a different dog. My puff ball is gone!  He looks like a girl with the blue bow! I don't even know what to say other than why his hair is so short?? I am so sad. Can't wait for his hair to grow back!

http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/HavaneseForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png

I have attached one Before and two After pictures.

I am going to try to groom Ollie myself going forward. Is there any recommendation on books and videos?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Nepa said:


> I too was nervous about Leo's 1st grooming (it was today). I did read many yelp reviews and picked someone who groomed havaneses, was open to my input and used scissors. I wasn't interested in a true puppy cut but something a little longer and a good trim around the legs. Leo was actually very good and the stylist took around 3 hrs to complete the job.


He looks darling!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

havanese said:


> I was so anxious to drop him off in the morning. I talked to the groomer with the specific that I want - no anal gland expressed, leave lashes and tail alone, short around his eyes, trim his body about an inch, and round chin. I bought his profile pic and a pic from the internet (the same pup on this forum banner - upper left corner. I love how clean and cute he looks). I wrote everything down on his pic. The groomer keeps the picture and makes note on the card herself. I feel Ollie is in good hands!
> 
> The appointment is just a little over 1.5 hours as they promised. When I picked him up, he looks like a different dog. My puff ball is gone!  He looks like a girl with the blue bow! I don't even know what to say other than why his hair is so short?? I am so sad. Can't wait for his hair to grow back!
> 
> ...


Ollie looks just adorable! &#128522; He is such a pretty color. Within three weeks he will be all fluffy again. Their coat grows out quickly. I really like having a home groomer so I can watch my pups being groomed. Scout's breeder recommended that I get the book "From Nose toTail." I was thinking of you and Ollie. It would have been fun to have the furkids meet!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

I think Ollie looks cute. Hair will grow back quickly and now you know how you don't like it so take a pic and show next groomer how not to do it. Scissor cut is the best way to go. I actually showed the groomer with my fingers how much to cut off--just like I do with my hair!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I think Ollie looks darling :hug: and it will grow quickly! I do know your pain though. I just had the same thing happen with my Layla last week. No matter WHAT instructions I give or picture I bring it always seems to turn out like the "common" puppycut. It just baffles me! After last week, I was beginning to wonder if I was talking a foreign language the groomer didn't understand. I had said leave her coat 1 1/2-2 inches long. It is maybe a 1/2 long, maybe. I have tried different groomers with little success and just continue to take her to this one for lack of anyone better. If anybody has any suggestions on how to find the right groomer it would be appreciated.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Nepa said:


> I think Ollie looks cute. Hair will grow back quickly and now you know how you don't like it so take a pic and show next groomer how not to do it. Scissor cut is the best way to go. I actually showed the groomer with my fingers how much to cut off--just like I do with my hair!


Totally agree that scissor cut is the way to go. My problem is, I am having a hard time finding anyone who wants to scissor. They just want to buzz and be done and on to the next dog :frusty:. Guess I need to start calling till hopefully I find someone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, I can see why you are upset... He sure was adorable before hand! But he doesn't look BAD now... just not the exact way you wanted him. And the good news is that HAIR GROWS!!!  He'll be back to his fluffy self in no time!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really appreciate all the cute photos. My sister deliberately has her Shorkie shaved down to almost no fur, but then the dog is all furry again in no time. Please post another photo when you're happier with the look . . .


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ollie doesn't look too bad. At least the cut is quite proportional so as it grows it will look quite good. The colouring really pops! I know how you feel though. We had Ruby cut really short when she was blowing her coat last year and I had to buy her a dress because I was so shocked when I looked at her close-cropped body.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Ollie looks super cute. I love his color. I know you miss the fluffy coat, but their hair grows fast. I purposely kept Rudy in a puppy cut when he was younger because he matted so much, and I'm the only one in my house who combs him. He will be two years old at the end of May and I have been trying to grow his hair. Unfortunately, he's going through another matting stage and the upkeep has been tough. I'm going to the groomer more frequently to help with the comb outs. He's so close to finally having a longer coat...I'm hoping this 2nd matting stage doesn't last too long. My groomer talked me out of the puppy cut yesterday. She just trimmed his chest, tummy, and the hair underneath near the inside leg area. Those areas would especially get matted and it's a more tender area to try to get the mats out.

For now....Take advantage of not having to spend a long time grooming him and not having to deal with any mats and take that time that would have been spent on grooming him and instead do some fun training activities.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never forgotten the year I planned to have Christmas cards printed with Sparky's (my first Havanese)picture. I took him to be groomed and picked him up several hours later. When the groomer brought him out I could see his pink skin!  The groomer said he was matted. 😠 I was so shocked that I was speechless...My husband said he wouldn't walk Sparky without a jacket. ☹ Anyway...it did take quite awhile for him to grow out that time! There were many times when he was shaved not quite as bad. When his coat grew out he always looked like a fluffy puppy! 😊


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words!! My kids are not as nice as you guys. 

When my older son got home from school yesterday, he ran to Ollie as always. But this time, he froze in the hallway and yelled in panic, "Mom! What happen?" He is a little upset with me for ruining Ollie's look. 

I think Ollie looks a little better today. Maybe I got used to his short hair. Thank you for the cute pics you guys share as well!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's my scruffy Truffles girl. She's in the sink now. &#128521;


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Here's my scruffy Truffles girl. She's in the sink now. &#128521;
> View attachment 136305


Is that the front or the back? lol I am still laughing!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

All done....Happy Spring! &#127799;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So pretty!!!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww. So cute.😍😍 They look beautiful.


----------

